# clownfish compatibality



## taminate (Jun 2, 2008)

I have had my 55 set up for awhile, and I started with a percula clown...and added another a few months later...they are buddies and go well together... they share their anemone...I just received a 12 gallon nano, and it is not in the best "visual shape" i would like to use it as a refugium, but it is currently hosting what appears to be a tomato clown (the guy tried to convince me it is a cinnamon but it is NOT) tomato clowns need more than 12 gallons...my question... is it safe to move this clown and its' anemone to my 55? or will the clowns battle? ( i have watched the tank for about 3 weeks and it is disease free) I feel bad for the fish because it needs a bigger tank, and i considered moving my 2 percs to the 12 gallon because they do not need as much room...HELP please

also, this tomato clown is disturbingly shy...I have never seen a fish go and hide as soon as you walk into the room like this one...any ideas.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

IMO, I wouldn't add another clown to the mix, much less a Tomato. Tomatoes can be a bit more aggresive, and get larger than Perculas.


----------



## taminate (Jun 2, 2008)

thank you for the reply...I am not sure what I should do then...if I should switch the tomato to the big tank and the percs to the small... On Foster and Smith it says Tomato clowns need 30gallon+. My nano doesn't look that great either...it needs a hood and the correct skimmer, the one on it is too big (looks bad) Thanks again


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I suggest that you return the Tomato Clown to the pet shop. You really do not have a place for it. 

Another alternative is this. Set up another aquarium, say 29 gallons, and use it as a quarantine tank. Your pair of Percs would make good permanent residents for a 29 quarantine and would be used to keep the biofilter seeded. 

Then you'd have space in the 55 for your Tomato.


----------

